# Onkyo TX-SR606 - value today



## Caspase (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi! Hope everyone had a very merry christmas!

So... I found this Onkyo TX-SR606 online, 4 years used, with the HDMI capacitators changed for 160€. I am looking to buy a used, cheap AV receiver to put in a vacation house. I will be using a 5.1 system with bi-wired front speakers.

Just wondering if you guys think it is a good deal or if I should be looking at something else.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Caspase said:


> Hi! Hope everyone had a very merry christmas!
> 
> So... I found this Onkyo TX-SR606 online, 4 years used, with the HDMI capacitators changed for 160€. I am looking to buy a used, cheap AV receiver to put in a vacation house. I will be using a 5.1 system with bi-wired front speakers.
> 
> Just wondering if you guys think it is a good deal or if I should be looking at something else.



I think the price is reasonable. Just make sure the condition is good.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 26, 2012)

My Onkyo 605 stop transmitting sound in about 4 years of use. The issue was heat. They have no built in fans. It powers on no problem, it finds the signal and does what it is suppose to do but just no sound. 

For about a year once in a while I would be watching a movie, then all of a sudden I would hear a crackling sound for a split second then the sound goes dead. I would power off then on the receiver and the sound would work. We'll, after doing this for about a year, It's done, no sound regardless what I do. And I had this reciever in a very well ventilated cabinet. 

Personally I would be very careful buying these earlier models. Make sure they have a built in fan or something.


----------



## Caspase (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay thanks!! It has a built in fan yes, and the person I am buying it from has kept it with plenty of space around, so I think I am set on the AV side.

As for speakers, I was thinking of buying used ones too. Two wharfedale 9.5 one wharfedale 9 center and just some old ones I have around the house for rear speakers. What would be a fair price for the 3 wharfedale, since i am buying from a friend, don't want to rip him off.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Caspase said:


> Okay thanks!! It has a built in fan yes, and the person I am buying it from has kept it with plenty of space around, so I think I am set on the AV side.
> 
> As for speakers, I was thinking of buying used ones too. Two wharfedale 9.5 one wharfedale 9 center and just some old ones I have around the house for rear speakers. What would be a fair price for the 3 wharfedale, since i am buying from a friend, don't want to rip him off.




Because it's used. 100-150 Euros for a pair of wharfedale 9.5. 50-100 Euros for the wharfedale 9 center. No more than 300 Euro total.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 13, 2013)

Super XP said:


> My Onkyo 605 stop transmitting sound in about 4 years of use. The issue was heat. They have no built in fans. It powers on no problem, it finds the signal and does what it is suppose to do but just no sound.
> 
> For about a year once in a while I would be watching a movie, then all of a sudden I would hear a crackling sound for a split second then the sound goes dead. I would power off then on the receiver and the sound would work. We'll, after doing this for about a year, It's done, no sound regardless what I do. And I had this reciever in a very well ventilated cabinet.
> 
> Personally I would be very careful buying these earlier models. Make sure they have a built in fan or something.


I am getting my 605 repaired. The motherboard requires replacement. Parts and Labour are just under $220. For me this is a better deal than buying a new one. Not to mention my 605 greatly underused and looks brand new.


----------

